# Her First Litter.....My First Litter



## stealthmayhem (Jan 18, 2022)

Standard Rex Buck and Doe, Same coloration on both....Castor.  Doe kindles at 11:30 am on day 30.  No issues there.  6 kits, all healthy. Mom and Dad were purchased at auction, so genetics is unknown.  But, on day 3, the kits' fur is starting to come in.  I  have to be careful taking pictures because they are being popcorn right now.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 18, 2022)

Adorable!!


----------



## JirehFarmsTN (Jan 21, 2022)

Congratulations! Rabbits are so much fun-I hope all goes well and that you love the rabbit journey. We are going into our 6th year raising them and still love it. 😊
*Edit to add, it looks like you have 2 castor, 2 chocolate, a blue or lilac, and maybe a red. Post some more pics as they grow! ❤️


----------



## stealthmayhem (Jan 22, 2022)

One week old.  One of the kits managed to get out of the nesting box on one of the coldest nights so far this winter.  Unfortunately, I did not make it to him in time and he did not make it.  I understand life and death is part of raising animals, but it is never easy to lose a young one.


----------



## stealthmayhem (Jan 30, 2022)

Day 14 day update.  Still no eyes open, getting a little worried.  Lost another on day 10.  I was just checking the nest box  and found one had passed....still in nest box.🤷‍♂️  The others are getting HUGE!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Feb 2, 2022)

If the eyes are still closed you could try a warm washcloth compress and wipe their eyes. They are very cute bunnies.


----------



## stealthmayhem (Feb 2, 2022)

Everyone's eyes have opened in the last 2 days.  Maybe the cold is causing the delay???  When I checked on them last night, they were taking turns investigating the cage and momma.  They would hop out of the nesting box, go on a tour of all the corners, smell the hay, water bottle, food, momma, etc, and then go back to the nesting box.  Then the next one would go on a tour.  This lasted about twenty minutes.


----------



## stealthmayhem (Feb 4, 2022)

It's Hard to get them to stay still for photos, but here are the babies and momma this morning.  By the look of these chunky bunnies, momma is DEFINITELY feeding them.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Feb 4, 2022)

Gorgeous little bunnies! Congratulations!


----------

